# GUIDE: Auto Dosing EI (Estimative Index) With Jebao / Jecod DP Series



## jagillham

*Auto Dosing EI (Estimative Index) With Jebao / Jecod DP Series (DP-3)*

The DP series of peristaltic pumps by Jebao / Jecod offer a cheap and reliable way of automatically dosing pre mixed Estimative Index (EI) fertilisers to your tank. There are various offerings in the series, the number at the end denoting how many different pumps are included (2, 3 or 4)

If you only intent to auto dose EI, then the DP-2 will do fine. The best price at the time of writing delivered was £48 delivered from Hong Kong. I ordered the DP-3 as I want to auto dose water conditioner too, which was £54 new from Hong Kong on eBay. These pumps are available in the UK too, the DP-3 I've seen for £72. Given mine arrived in 3 days, I'd recommend the HK option!


Set Up Time / Date For EI Dosing

Firstly you will need to set the correct time / date on the dosing unit.

When plugging the unit it the first screen you will see if this - this is the "Home Screen"...



The middle button I refer to as "OK", which you will to press to get into this menu...



Pressing OK again takes you to the screen to set the time / date. Simply use the left / right arrows to toggle between date / hours / mins, and the up / down arrows to change these values. OK again saves the new time / date.


Priming & Calibrating The Pump

Set the pump up as you intend to use it. The left side tube of the channel is the intake (to go onto your mixture), and the right side goes into the tank. For this part you may wish to flow into something else whilst you test. Press either the left or right arrow, select the pump, and hold "OK" until the mixture is drawn all the way and no air bubbles remain. Once this done, you are now primed. Do this for both channels. Press ESC once done.

Next is to calibrate the pump. You will need to 100ml measured out into a container for this part, an the intake tube into this. Press either the Up / Down arrow, select the pump, then press OK. As soon as 100ml is taken from the container, press the Up Arrow, then OK. Once this done, you are now calibrated. Do this for both channels. Press ESC once done.


Settings For EI Dosing

This pump does not easily allow you to set up different alternate days for each channel, nor the rest day on Day 7 as usually needed for EI. What we can do is "bodge" an acceptable compromise. The pump is set up to dose at *about* midnight every day. This is done by dosing twice every other day (23hrs 58mins apart). The down sides are firstly you end up on a 'two week time table', so dose Mon, Wed, Fri & Sun in week 1, then Tues, Thurs & Sat week 2 - which is not really an issue. You also end up wasting an extra dose on water change day, which is around 19p on my 400l tank I'm told.

Dosing schedule ends up looking like this...

Mon - Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Monday)
Mon - Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Tuesday)
Wed - Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Wednesday)
Wed - Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Thursday)
Fri - Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Friday)
Fri - Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Saturday)
Sun - Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Sunday)
Sun - Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Monday)
Tue- Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Tuesday)
Tue- Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Wednesday)
Thur- Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Thursday)
Thur- Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Friday)
Sat - Macro @ 00:01 (Ready For 'Lights On' Saturday)
Sat - Micro @ 23:59 (Ready For 'Lights On' Sunday)

To set this up, start from the Main Menu...

Press OK, select Set Program and select Pump 1...



Pump 1 is set for once per day, then press OK ...



Pump 1 is set for an interval of 1 day (ie, every other day), then press OK...



Pump 1 is set for your required dose (90ml in my case), then press OK...



Pump 1 is set for 23:59, then press OK...



Pump 2 is set as per Pump 1, but with a time of 00:01...




Conclusion

That is all there is to it really. For the first few days have the pump put the mixture into a separate container so you can monitor what it is doing. Once you are happy it is all working as it should, you can then direct it straight into the tank or sump. All you need to do now is keep an eye on your containers to ensure they are not empty and ensure your intake tube remains at the bottom of the storage container (you may wish to weigh it down).

Hope that helps - any questions / corrections / thoughts please post below!


----------



## Julian

Thanks for this, I'm definitely going to buy one.

I don't have a sump and I want to keep my tank looking as minimalist as possible. Is there anything you can buy to make to make the tubes going into the tank look neat?


----------



## aaron.c

Something like this Julian? http://www.h2oaquatics.co.uk/saltwater-equipment/dosing-pumps/tmc-easi-dose-tube-holder

Great tutorial, thank you! I am setting mine up next week to dose ferts and liquid CO2


----------



## Julian

aaron.c said:


> Something like this Julian? http://www.h2oaquatics.co.uk/saltwater-equipment/dosing-pumps/tmc-easi-dose-tube-holder
> 
> Great tutorial, thank you! I am setting mine up next week to dose ferts and liquid CO2


Looks good, I'd still like something a little more discrete though.

I tend to obsess over things like this. When I find it I'll post it here!


----------



## jagillham

It comes with a tube holder. Like this one...



Unless you have a rimless / hoodless tank I doubt you'd see it.


----------



## George Farmer

Great guide - now a sticky. Thank you.


----------



## aaron.c

Mine didn't come with one of them


----------



## aaron.c

When are you doing your weekly water change based on the above schedule?

Also, how do you get yours days to tally up based on interval days. Do you just programme it on the Monday? 

Thanks


----------



## jagillham

The water change is Sunday still. There is no interval, just a wasted dose basically.

If somebody can work out how to program the interval day then I'd happily update the guide and change mine!


----------



## aaron.c

Thanks 

I am trying to work out how to get it dose starting on a Monday, not a Tuesday if that makes sense. 

Do I just have to programme it on Monday and treat that as day 1?


----------



## jagillham

Could change the date to Monday, set it up, then correct it? I think that is the method to get the alternative days method too if you don't want midnight dosing.


----------



## aaron.c

I think because I set it up on a Friday it's ok. 

It dosed micro at 23.59 yesterday 

Great idea letting it doss into a glass for a few days first


----------



## Edward Courtney

Amazing coincidence! Recently shut down a mixed reef system and am currently planning and accumulating materials/new kit for conversion to high tech planted. Was looking at using a dosing pump for EI ferts and this has convinced me that it's the way to go, thanks for posting this thread.
The 4 channel model is currently available from Fishstreet's UK warehouse for £63.57 with the tube holder and a bracket for the pump I believe. I'm going to use a sump on my system which i'm going to fit a custom built sealed lid on to reduce de-gasing and use cable glands in the lid to run lab grade rigid glass tube through, should keep everything neat and tidy. I'm going to order my pump now, will post back to report on how I get on.


----------



## aaron.c

All set up on my tank now! Hope it behaves 

Is yours still dosing as expected Jag?


----------



## Manu

Thanks a lot for the great guide!! I was a bit worried about setting it up but I'm now reassured and I'm going to order one very soon  
Cheers!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Again...great review and guide.


----------



## Edward Courtney

Hi,

Jebao DP4 has arrived today so that was a pretty quick turnaround from Fishstreet, not bad. I think I must have misread their advert as there were neither bracket nor tube holder. Additionally there was a carriage charge of £4.77 and a warehouse fee of £1.05, not sure what the latter is about and I think that they should make that clear frankly. Grand total £69.39 and delivered within 3 days. Who knows when you might want the flexibility of 4 channels?, seems like a sound investment to me.


----------



## jagillham

aaron.c said:


> All set up on my tank now! Hope it behaves
> 
> Is yours still dosing as expected Jag?



Hope so! I'm on holiday for a week. Neighbour is feeding them. Hopefully ferts, co2 & lights doing their thing. Will find out Saturday how the plants doing!


----------



## LondonDragon

This is something I will add to my next high-tech tank for sure  have individual pumps but they never worked as well as I would have hoped. Nicely written


----------



## GTL_UK

So you basically dose macro and micro   2 minutes apart? 

Thanks


----------



## ian_m

GTL_UK said:


> So you basically dose macro and micro 2 minutes apart?


No 24 hours and -2 minutes apart. If you follow the dosing in post 1 there is a macro dose at 00:01 Monday. Then a micro dose at 23:59 on Monday (Tuesday really). Next dose is macro 00:01 Wednesday followed by micro 23:59 Wednesday (Thursday really). So by setting dosing every other day you achieve the alternate micro macro dosing. Clever.


----------



## MikeC1408

Could you not do

Macro -  Pump1
Micro - Pump 2
Dosage of 10ml just plucked out the air as an example

Mon - Pump 1 12.00 10 ml
          Pump 2 12.00 0 ml
Tues- Pump 1 12.00 0 ml
          Pump 2 12.00 10 ml
Wed- Pump 1 12.00 10 ml
         Pump 2 12.00 0 ml

And so on, does it allow for a 0ml dosage?

I'm looking at one of these for my reef tank having closed down my planted and moved over to the salty side


----------



## Julian

How do Tropical make liquid fertz that have combined micro + macro?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m

They add acid to the mix (ascorbic acid) to keep the micro chelated and stop it reacting with the phosphate. Probably fine in smaller tank doses but likely to have problems in EI dosage levels with the chelated iron escaping as acid gets neutralized and iron reacts with phosphate.


----------



## GHNelson

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
Look in the above!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Julian

hogan53 said:


> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm
> Look in the above!
> Cheers
> hoggie



Why does he have both Potassium Nitrate and Potassium Sulfate in the all in one solution?

I thought KNO3 + KH2PO4 was all that was necessary? My fish tank cabinet already looks like a meth lab, I don't need anything else to make it look like I'm starting my own drugs empire!


----------



## GHNelson

Hi 
That's PPD Drops  regime!
Drop down the page to......Tropica's .....All in One solution!
Which you can purchase retail...James as tried to match it!
hoggie


----------



## aaron.c

Anyone else using this approach? I have found by Jebao to be quite unreliable, the pumps often stop working.  They go through the motions  but the liquid does not move.

I have to remove and reattach the pump heads to get them moving again


----------



## ian_m

aaron.c said:


> Anyone else using this approach? I have found by Jebao to be quite unreliable, the pumps often stop working.  They go through the motions  but the liquid does not move.
> 
> I have to remove and reattach the pump heads to get them moving again



Does appear to be an issue in some setups.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dosing-pump-getting-air-in-the-lines.38931/


----------



## jagillham

Mine is still going strong I'm pleased to say. When it goes off at midnight I know I should have gone to bed already! 

I'll try to remember tonight to place the outlet into a jug so can check is still doing the 90ml dose.


----------



## rebel

Would be great to get a longer term update on how this is going. Great review btw!


----------



## MossMan

I'd like an update too if folk are able to comment on how the pumps are treating them? I'm thinking ahead - got a couple of holidays planned and no one's going to dose my tank. I might get away with a fish feed twice whilst away, but certainly not a daily EI dose


----------



## jagillham

I never got around to checking that dose was right! It goes go off daily at midnight though, and the mixture is being used. I've no reason to doubt it's not going strong still.

You do see the occasional post here about people with issues with them, mainly bubbles in the airline it would seem.

I'd say this is my best aquarium related purchase to date still! I was terrible at remembering to do the dosing and also am away weekends etc fairly regularly.


----------



## MossMan

jagillham said:


> I never got around to checking that dose was right! It goes go off daily at midnight though, and the mixture is being used. I've no reason to doubt it's not going strong still.
> 
> You do see the occasional post here about people with issues with them, mainly bubbles in the airline it would seem.
> 
> I'd say this is my best aquarium related purchase to date still! I was terrible at remembering to do the dosing and also am away weekends etc fairly regularly.


Thank you!

I think I'm going to have to get one. I'm good with remembering to dose. I quite like it in some ways, but it does solve the issue of not always being around! 

Thanks for an informative read and review/instructional thread!

Richard


----------



## aaron.c

Mine works pretty well.  I have tested dose a few times and it has been spot on.

I might test it again today.

I have had a few issues where it was not pumping liquid properly.  Not sure why, could have been air or something.  So part of my bi-weekly maintenance is to manual dose a few ML to check it is still working.


----------



## jagillham

Are your issues solved @aaron.c now you are manually running some dose?

Looking back in the thread I see you got yours in May, and were having issues still in November. I wondered how often you finding it does not work these days?


----------



## aaron.c

Hey Jag!

As far as I can tell it always works now.  I am not often up at midnight during the week but when I am I tend to check and it doses correctly.

It always doses the liquid carbon at 19:00 correctly.  This is deliberately set to 19:00 as I am usually in the living room so can check it runs.


----------



## jagillham

Just thinking about it, and the manually dosing should make no difference. The pump already doses daily running mixture through, so an extra one once every 14 days should make no odds.

I wonder if it is one of them issues that mysteriously solves itself. Maybe a small air leak that has since "blocked" by sediment from the mixture etc.

I'd be interested to hear from other users on their good / bad experiences. That way people reading this thread can get an idea of how common it is for these units to have issues vs work fine.


----------



## kotakcube

hye...want to ask...do we need to reprogram again after switch off and pull the plag?


----------



## Ryan Thang To

this is my guide. work great and you can set it at any time to dose you do need to reprogram if you switch off the power tho

cheers
ryan
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=LLZZ51wnowouatyvcJ4EQLWw&v=D0rmCrv4ShQ


----------



## kotakcube

thanks....i alredy watch ur video before i buy...like 10 times to make sure i really understand...haha


----------



## Ryan Thang To

any one need help let me know 

cheers
ryan


----------



## Jakeyjake

Think I will invest in one of there pumps.great for weekends away etc


----------



## Saizzz

This guide was very helpful, thanks!  A tip for anyone who prefers to dose closer to their photoperiod:  you can set the time on your pump plus 12 hours.  All other settings are per the OP tutorial.  In my case, the pumps operate at 11:59 AM and 12:01 PM.


----------



## rebel

Jakeyjake said:


> Think I will invest in one of there pumps.great for weekends away etc


I wouldn't. Just use it routinely. For a weekend away, if you mucking around with settings, many things can go wrong. The calibration period needs to be one of careful observation and checks.


----------



## aaron.c

Might sound like an obvious one, but if you use one of these, make sure you keep the dosing bottles topped up! Mine are hidden and they had run out while I was away last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbaker

Do these dosing units need to be at water level or are they OK setup under the tank in the cabinet?

Regards

Nige.


----------



## nbaker

Oh and what containers are people using for the mixes?

Thanks

Nige.


----------



## GHNelson

The doser can be fitted in the cabinet!
Mostly anything....if your dosing Liquid Carbon best to use a dark coloured bottle.
You could use litre water bottles for the fertilizers!
hoggie


----------



## nbaker

Thats great, many thanks for your help.


----------



## Plexus

nbaker said:


> Oh and what containers are people using for the mixes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nige.



I haven't purchased the Jebao DP-4 yet, but I have been piecing together all the bits I'll need. For a clean and simple look I wanted something cylindrical (I may have to have them sitting on a wall mounted) and I found these.

Voss Artesian Still Water 4x500ml Plastic Bottles https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KFFAB7M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RKwAybN19YJ5P

The brand printing will apparently wash off the bottles easily. I'll be dosing the TNC range and some JBL potassium.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Check out my video my settings work fine. You can set it at anytime you like


Cheers
Ryan


----------



## aaron.c

I gave up on my unit. It was constantly failing to dose macro. Will try again with new Pump heads at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbaker

I purchased DP-3  just before Christmas and have set it up as per Jag's guide (many thanks) and all is working fine so far.

I ended up just using 2 x 500ml spring water bottles for containers but will probably replace for these for something a bitter bigger.


----------



## simon Coram

Thinking about this pump system.
I use pre made tropica ferts does it dose just daily 2.5ml in a dose?


----------



## Tomas4

Good explain Ryan.This gona be next purchase.Because very helpful,when I am on holiday.


----------



## willzs

Can I just confirm that you need to set the intervals to 1 as the manual says this will dose every day?


----------



## kadoxu

I believe interval 0 doses every day... interval 1 means 1 day of interval, so every other day


----------



## William Moore

Anyone had the newer version of this with the control panel on front please? I've had to send THREE back now due to not dosing randomly at required times, yet worked at other times. Simply didn't work some days!


----------



## simon Coram

Mine turned up today if i want to dose every 7 days is it 7 on the intervals.
got the the rest running ok.
Im bench testing it on the table first over the next few days to make sure its working and dosing all ok.
Thanks Simon.


----------



## kadoxu

simon Coram said:


> if i want to dose every 7 days is it 7 on the intervals.


Yup. But why would you dose only once a week with an auto-doser?


----------



## Chubbs

William Moore said:


> Anyone had the newer version of this with the control panel on front please? I've had to send THREE back now due to not dosing randomly at required times, yet worked at other times. Simply didn't work some days!



Yeah I have the new two pump version. The only thing that’s a bit basic is the interval settings. You have to actually set them up a day apart or fudge the dates as a work around.

For example: initial set pump up on day 1. Pump 1, interval day of 1. Pump 2 interval day of 1. First setup day is pump off unless interval is 0.

Day 2: both pumps run
Day 3: both pumps off.

A work around is to set your pumps date 2 days backwards, set up pump 1. Set date forward a day, set up pump two. Set date forward a day (back to actual date) now the schedule will be:

Day 1: Pump 1
Day 2: Pump 2
Day 3: Pump 1

.... etc. Just replicate/scale up for each pump if buying larger units.

It’s a bit annoying having to do this but it’s so cheap you can forgive it for not being a smarter device. Pump works great otherwise, and the display being on the front is perfect, as I’ve made a small shelf for it, to keep it out of the way.


----------



## Steve Rey

nbaker said:


> Oh and what containers are people using for the mixes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nige.


Nige,

On you tube from ReefDudes here in the states he made thes containers from the glass bottles of Voss. I too mimiced them and they work great!

Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## terry82517

this is a great guide! Just what I was looking for!! 

Anybody know the weights of each salt to make up a 2 litter bottle? 

Cheers


----------



## ian_m

All very nice, but you need to keep your micro's in a light proof container as micro's are degraded by light leading to it going mouldy.

Something like this would do. (tops or ordered separately).
https://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-...ack-PET-Plastic-Bottle-No-Cap/p-170-244-2482/

or these if black is not your colour.
https://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-...-24mm-Cardboard-Effect-DW-Cap/p-170-298-4981/

Or cover a clear water bottle with back tape or keep well covered and out the way in your cupboard.

This is my dosing cupboard, where bottles are kept in the dark.


----------



## terry82517

ian_m said:


> All very nice, but you need to keep your micro's in a light proof container as micro's are degraded by light leading to it going mouldy.
> View attachment 118251



Ah ok good point. What about liquid carbon, does that degrade in light? 
I ask because I’m thinking of geting 5liters of it on eBay for £25. But it looks like it’s in a clear plastic container and I always thought it needed to be in black like the easycarbo bottles?


----------



## ian_m

terry82517 said:


> h ok good point. What about liquid carbon, does that degrade in light?


Yes, it can degrade in light, which is why EasyCarbo is in dark bottles, Excel in opaque bottles and other makes say keep out of bright light.


----------



## Sokonomi

Allow me to make this mess a little more complicated. :')

My Ei program calls for the following;
Sun : 40ml Macro after 50% water change.
Mon : 60ml Micro
Tue : 40ml Macro
Wed : 60ml Micro
Thu : 40ml Macro
Fri : Rest day
Sat : Rest day

My autodoser is plugged into a powerbar that has a week schedule timer built into every socket,
and from what I understand, the autodoser will just carry on with its schedule whenever power is supplied.

*SO THEN..*
Doser schedule;
Macro pump 40ml twice daily at 12:05 and 23:55
Micro pump 60ml once daily at 23:45.

Powerbar schedule;
Sun : On between 12:00 and 12:10 and between 23:40 and 23:50
Mon : On between 23:50 and 23:59
Tue : On between 23:40 and 23:50
Wed : On between 23:50 and 23:59
Thu : Remains off.
Fri : Remains off.
Sat : Remains off.

That SHOULD more or less run the program i've got, I think?
I just have to make sure I get my water change done before lunch.
Would the autodoser have any ill effects from being switched on and off every day?


----------



## Marlon

I'm about to get the dp3 this week. Wondering how everyone stores theirs in the cabinet? 

I've an EA aquascaper, was thinking if putting mine on a shelf but might be tricky due to space. Otherwise I'm sitting it on some smaller storage where I'll have to move it occasionally to get to things behind tank. 

The things that keep you up at night lol!


----------



## Wookii

I have this doser, and finally managed to get it to dose on alternate days, however I seem to be getting air bubbles forming in the tubes.

I went to great lengths to ensure that all air bubbles had been removed during the set-up, and there is no air to draw in from the source containers, so I assume this air is being drawn in around the connector to the doser. I've also read similar issues elsewhere on the net with dosers.

Have any other owners here encountered this happen? What is the best approach - just replace the clear plastic connectors with something more secure, and maybe add cable ties too?


----------



## SRP3006

Wookii said:


> I have this doser, and finally managed to get it to dose on alternate days, however I seem to be getting air bubbles forming in the tubes.
> 
> I went to great lengths to ensure that all air bubbles had been removed during the set-up, and there is no air to draw in from the source containers, so I assume this air is being drawn in around the connector to the doser. I've also read similar issues elsewhere on the net with dosers.
> 
> Have any other owners here encountered this happen? What is the best approach - just replace the clear plastic connectors with something more secure, and maybe add cable ties too?


I've added several cable ties to the parts above and below where it joins if you see what I mean. Regularly check for flow problems ie on water change day, and all seems to be working fine.

Also, don't know if you are but I'm using co2 resistant tubing not airline tubing. Been running for 8 months now.


----------



## Wookii

SRP3006 said:


> I've added several cable ties to the parts above and below where it joins if you see what I mean. Regularly check for flow problems ie on water change day, and all seems to be working fine.
> 
> Also, don't know if you are but I'm using co2 resistant tubing not airline tubing. Been running for 8 months now.



Thanks for the reply. I’m currently using airline tubing, but it is a bit stiffer and more solid than the usual silicone tubing.

I’ve ordered some properly barbed 4mm connectors from eBay, to replace the crap clear ones that came with the doser, hopefully those in place, secured with some grip ties, should prevent the air getting in:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222577175059


----------



## john arnold

Ryan Thang To said:


> Check out my video my settings work fine. You can set it at anytime you like
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



Hey

i bought the 4 head and had a nightmare setting it up, until your post dam along,, thanks loads but i only habe it running on one tank now but cant work out how to turn off pumps 3 and 4 from running, amy ideas ?


----------



## Ryan Thang To

john arnold said:


> Hey
> 
> i bought the 4 head and had a nightmare setting it up, until your post dam along,, thanks loads but i only habe it running on one tank now but cant work out how to turn off pumps 3 and 4 from running, amy ideas ?


hi

glad you like the video. can the ml be set to zero. im not sure im not home to have a look at the doser


----------



## john arnold

Ryan Thang To said:


> hi
> 
> glad you like the video. can the ml be set to zero. im not sure im not home to have a look at the doser


Mmm ill give that a try
Cheers


----------



## Ryan Thang To

john arnold said:


> Mmm ill give that a try
> Cheers


if you set it at zero ml it won't pump

cheers
ryan

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## john arnold

Ok 


Ryan Thang To said:


> if you set it at zero ml it won't pump
> 
> cheers
> ryan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk



ok thanks,, just dont understand how difficult it would be too have a proper program in the device that could do alternate days and dosage withouy all this crazy stuff we are doing, its ridiculous really it cant cost amy more as its such a simple program, oh well


----------



## kilnakorr

john arnold said:


> just dont understand how difficult it would be too have a proper program in the device that could do alternate days and dosage withouy all this crazy stuff we are doing, its ridiculous really it cant cost amy more as its such a simple program, oh well


Should be really easy to do.
I simply have mine dose macris at night and micros shortly before lights on. Never had a problem.
I did read this thread a while ago, but couldn't get myself to set it up like this.


----------



## WaterWelder

Probably close to being a dead thread, but I made an account just to thank all of you for all of the help anyways! I've been meaning to get an autodoser for a while and now that I'm going out of town for a few weeks, I pulled the trigger so my water changer (food is automated because I've seen how fat people let their friggin _dogs_ get) wouldn't have to worry about coming by every day.

Special thanks to @Ryan Thang To for his video. I'm not very programmatically inclined and this helped.... a LOT.


----------



## Rasmusm

One way to have it not dose on water change day would be to put in on a WiFi socket, that is simply off that day  

Also to avoid the shaft from spinning inside the pump heads, could you add a coat of something rubbery to the parts that is touching the shaft?
Just some thoughts


----------



## TimmyTP

This is why I joined the forum 👍 every question has been answered in detail, now to get one ordered.


----------



## Cavalier_Steve

I just wanted to send a quick message to say thank you for this helpful guide on how to setup this dosing pump, I’m using jagillham’s suggestion at the moment, after some deliberation of how the setup works and after thinking about it, it’s very clever indeed,  I may try out Ryan’s method my only concern is that after a power cycle the alternative day will be on the same day as each other, I may do some testing soon, but I’m happy with the setup at the moment.
I have ordered 1L Jerry can style bottles to put my macro and micro fertilisers in as the 500ml only gives me 12 days run time just under once a month is much more manageable,






As I’m using the dry powder method I suppose I could have just doubled the concentration and halved the dosing but I like the idea of the 1litre bottles.

Anyway thanks again to @jagillham and @Ryan-thang-to for showing both there methods. 
Cheers guys.


----------

